# Any CR folks headed to NANPA?



## miah (Feb 14, 2013)

NANPA (North American Nature Photographers Association) is holding their annual Summit in Jacksonville, FL, Feb 28 - Mar 3, 2013. Canon Professional Services will be there. I'll be there, too, and was wondering if any other CR Forum members are planning to attend.


----------

